# Old French Passion Book



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anybody got an old "French Passion" book they have finished with.
I am prepared to pay any costs involved i postage etc.
Please PM me
wasfitonce


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll have a look in the van tomorrow and see if we kept last years book when we put the new book out in the van. Too cold to go out tonight and look - sorry!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

You will also need yr card and sticker. Why not pay for your own. Parking is free. Why expect a free book

Carol


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmmm tend to agree Carol. The book only gives you places. The badge or sticker gives you access to stay.. Hope the OP gets the picture.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Re French Passion book. Sorry did not make myself clear, this is not to use as I know you have to have card/sticker etc. I need it for a prodject I am putting together to place in front of the local District Council (EDDC) and with details of aires in France etc, as they MAY consider providing aire type stop overs.

Will keep all imformed.
wasfitonce


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. Good luck with it.

Didnt we meet at Tremolat earlier this Autumn?

You said you were wasfitonce but I notice your user name is different.

Ignore me if I have the wrong person! 

Anyway wouldnt one of the Vicarious Books "All the Aires" be better for your purposes? Or both I guess.

Sounds an interesting project.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Old French Passion book*

 Hi Barryd

What a small world, yes we did meet at Tremolat and we talked antennas!!!!!. 
I take it you must be using yours (atenna) if you are still away.
Hope your travels are going well, where are you now?

PaulAnn (wasfitonce)


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

carol said:


> You will also need yr card and sticker. Why not pay for your own. Parking is free. Why expect a free book
> 
> Carol


they asked if any one had an old book.so whats the harm in that.they wern,t forcing anyone to give one. when i am finished with items i no longer require i pass them on.dont really care what they do with them as long as there of use to them. :roll: jim m


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

paulann said:


> Re French Passion book. Sorry did not make myself clear, this is not to use as I know you have to have card/sticker etc. I need it for a prodject I am putting together to place in front of the local District Council (EDDC) and with details of aires in France etc, as they MAY consider providing aire type stop overs.
> 
> Will keep all imformed.
> wasfitonce


I am also in east Devon and there is a spot of council owned land near me that would make a lovely aire.

if you need any help give me a shout.

Roger


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> they asked if any one had an old book.so whats the harm in that.they wern,t forcing anyone to give one.


To be fair to carol and blobsta I think they made valid points- there are those who want sommat for nowt and try & take advantage of FP hosts "hospitality" rather than pay the going rate.

In the event the OP apologised for not making the motives clear & that's fair enough. Can see where the others were coming from though.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I am sorry if I upset you

My reason for rep,young as I did o my phone, was this, when trying to set up British passion I was pondering how to stop people passing and sharing the book etc., after all it is the only way I would get paid for all my hard work. My version didn't get off the grou d for various reasons but Steve Clark has now carried it forward as BRITSTOPS and works extremely hard promoting it.

He does shows, which all cost money and the annual cost is not much for free overnight parking

But that is NOT aires. Councils will not follow this scheme they get nothing at all. We live in UK, we don't live in France or Germany where their councils all feel differently abut motorhome owners

I pass on my aires books, and other old books to anyone free, but I do NOT pass on France Passion - I think it is a matter of principle to those people who only earn their income from selling annual memberships

I hope I have been Ble to make myself a little clearer and why

Carol

Out here to be shot down. As always!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Old French Passion book*



paulann said:


> Hi Barryd
> 
> What a small world, yes we did meet at Tremolat and we talked antennas!!!!!.
> I take it you must be using yours (atenna) if you are still away.
> ...


Yep! Its working well. On an Aire about 30 miles north of La Rochelle right now and good single.

Problem seems to have been on this trip we hardly ever seem to get EHU at the same time as Free wifi so battery life has to be rationed.

Good luck with the project. Im currently compiling an Aires / wild guide to Austria and a list of Aires where boats can be launched. Dont think I have the patience to start tackling councils back home!!


----------

